# Tapi-Tapi Caught on Tape!!!



## Guro Harold (Oct 20, 2003)

This is an invitiation to all but especially to the senior Modern Arnis practitioners to supply a link of you performing your version of Tapi-Tapi.

This thread came about as a result of the Dieter's Tapi-Tapi video thread and viewing the request from Arnisador for clarification from Tim regarding Mr. Hartman's view of Modern Arnis.

I would like to suggest supplying this also for posterity reasons as well.

Here are some of the people who it think that it could be cool to see a clip of (no particular order):

Dieter
Tim Hartman
Dan Anderson
Kelly Worden
ShirShir (Someone please correct my spelling)
Rodel
Rocky
Jeff Delany

Everyone, please add to this list.  I have some other suggestions as well if the ball starts rolling.

For bandwidth reasons, I would say only supply a working link unless Kaith agrees to store the clips.

My take on this is that it doesn't matter if the video comes from a product or shot in someone's back yard.  If it is from a product, please give information on how the product can be purchased.

Take care,

Palusut


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 20, 2003)

Server space isn't a problem, nor is bandwidth. They can email the clips to me, or shoot em on CDrom.  Links of course are always welcome.


----------



## Cruentus (Oct 20, 2003)

Here's one link: 

http://www.wmarnis.com/techniques.htm

It's not all Tapi-Tapi, but these are some good clips of Datu Hartman.


----------



## Dieter (Oct 20, 2003)

To see the Tapi-sequence, go to:

ABANICO 

and then click on the "Modern Arnis" button at the left side. Scroll a little down and you will find it.
I just added another one, but my mediaplayer doesn´t play the full 37 seconds. Please give a feedback, if it works at your computer (works with Real Media player when you downoad it and play it then)

Both clips show basic techniques, that we use in our green/blue belt program.

Dieter Knüttel
Datu of Modern Arnis


----------



## Guro Harold (Oct 20, 2003)

Hi Dieter,

The link is not supplied in this thread.

Thanks,

Harold


----------



## Dieter (Oct 20, 2003)

If you go here 

you see a scene of Dr. Remy Presas playing showing Freestyle/Tapi with Rodel Dagooc. But Rodel is only following, not in the lead.


Regards


Dieter Knüttel
Datu of Modern Arnis


----------



## Dieter (Oct 20, 2003)

> Hi Dieter,
> 
> The link is not supplied in this thread.
> 
> ...



Sorry Harold, you were right.

I went into my post above again and reedited it, so now the link is there.


Regards


Dieter


----------



## Dan Anderson (Oct 20, 2003)

This sounds interesting.  I'll get with my computer geek and see what we can cook up.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Guro Harold (Oct 21, 2003)

Hi Paul, Dieter:

Thanks for the clips so far.

Dieter, the clip of the FMA festival with the Modern Drill in it was cool.  Nice carenza start, techniques, switches, sungkites, and empty hand techniques!

Dan,

I hope that you can supply a clip.  I have never seen your stick work.

To all:

I would like to suggest that the clips supplied is of people actually showing off their tapi-tapi more than instruction!

Palusut


----------



## arnisandyz (Oct 22, 2003)

Hi Harold,

Great idea

Aldon and myself have been training with Datu Shishir (I assume this is the 'Shirshir" you were refering to) for some time now.  I'll see if I can get a clip next time we meet.

Andy


----------



## Guro Harold (Oct 22, 2003)

Hi Andy,

Good to here from you.

It would be great if you could get that clip!!!

Also, thanks for giving me the proper spelling of his name.

Thanks,

Harold


----------



## arnisandyz (Oct 22, 2003)

No prob. Harold,

Actually, Shishir asked me to talk to Ray about having him down for the next FCS Gathering, so you'll probably be able to see it/tape it first hand. Shishir also mentioned trying to get others down there like Fred Lazo and Bram Frank together around the same time...sort of a mini SamaSama. I'll keep you posted.

Andy


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 27, 2003)

Any More Semi-Sparring or Tapi-Tapi people wish to present?


----------



## Rocky (Oct 27, 2003)

Sorry nice Idea, if I can get, some video of Real free sparring I will, but I DON"T DO SLAPPY HAPPY!! Thanks anyways!

Rocky


----------



## Guro Harold (Oct 27, 2003)

Hi Rocky,

Any footage that you have would be great!!!

Thanks,

Palusut


----------

